# Help, is my hamster dying!!



## JFG04 (May 10, 2020)

Hello, yesterday I noticed when I picked up my hamster he wouldnt be as hyper as he usally is, then today I noticed he hasnt taken any food or drink. I decided to give a peice of his food to him but he looked the other way, I had to hold him and put his drink to his mouth to make sure he had drunk some water. He has only had one tiny piece of banana, he also wobbles from side to side quite severly and will not move to where he sleeps and just sleeps where he is at. It is now late for me do I stay up and check on him and give him more water or do I sleep and hope for the best. is he dying?? Please help!!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

How old is your hamster?

Is he a Syrian?


----------



## JFG04 (May 10, 2020)

He’s about 2.5 and he’s a Syrian hamster


----------



## JFG04 (May 10, 2020)

Rafa said:


> How old is your hamster?
> 
> Is he a Syrian?


2.5 and Syrian


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, the life expectancy for a Syrian would usually be 2/3 years, so yours is fairly old.

I don't believe a Vet could help you right now so all you can do really is make sure your hamster has access to food and fresh water, together with adequate bedding and is kept in a warm place.

You really must go to bed and have your sleep. It really won't change anything if you stay up all night.

I kept Syrians for years and I found that when they're old and tired, they will decide when they've had enough.

I know how upsetting it is and how helpless you feel but, right now, you must make him comfortable and allow nature to take it's course.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

It doesn't sound very good not going to lie. My Syrian, Lilith passed a few hours ago and she had similar 'symptoms'. Although she'd been not very well for a while. She too was 2+. 

The fact he's not eating or drinking is really a sign that he's getting ready to cross the rainbow bridge. Put him in his nest to be comfy. Make sure food and water is close. It's best you keep him there until he's passed and don't touch him until then as this can be a stresser. Let him be, surrounded by his scent and belongings, it'll make it easier for him to let go. Please don't watch him, it's not good for your mental health. Hope everything goes ok and he pulls through


----------

